# Kasco Saw II



## millrats (Mar 24, 2013)

My step dad past away and he had this saw mill him and mom bought back in the early 90's. I told her I would buy it from her and I would like to give her what its worth does anyone have any ideas on the price. Its in great shape and working order and has been kept under cover and hasn't seen any rain. It is a Kasco Saw II KS-4038.
Thank You.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

pictures would help….


----------



## millrats (Mar 24, 2013)

these are older pictures but you can see how well its been kept


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I would recommend searching similarly sized saws in your area and making a fair judgment from there. It may be a little lower than say a Timberking or Woodmizer as they have a big name, but if it works as well there really isn't any reason to give it away. Every place has it's market, so pricing is tough but I'd bet a couple thou wouldn't be out of order.
My condolences on your loss, I hope you keep his mill up and running with good memories.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Ask at http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Make sure you compare apples to apples….

same length… same HP motor… same fuel (diesel or gas) and same features….

I've tended for a 10,000 BF job on a Woodmizer (which is pretty much the gold standard) and I shopped and priced mills ~ 15 years ago…. Back then, a decked out WM, with 20 HP Ohlin motor, 20' capacity, trailer package, hydraulic log lifter, leveler and turner, was ~$20,000

Here's what I'm seeing in your photo's compared to a WM…

Much lighter construction on the frame and rails…. apparently, no trailer package, and no hydraulics at all.

So I'm guessing that that saw cost ~$8 to 10,000 new.

The big question is going to be, how many hours are on the engine? The analogy I use personally is that 1 hour on a proof meter (which, depending on rpm, will take more than a 60 min. to clock) equates to about 1,000 miles on a car.

Being in good shape, 20 years later, I'd guess that fair market value could be ~$5,000… but if it's got 8,000+ hours on the proof meter, it's ready for an engine replacement/overhaul and that would decrease it's value significantly.

Good luck with it…. I've always wanted a band saw mill. When they're listed for sale, they don't seem to last long.

PS… a blade sharpening set up is a very handy companion to the mill. As is a metal detecting wand.


----------



## Willie202 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have the sawmill 2A. My serial number is 4035. Any questions you have on that mill, you can contact me.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Contact the Manufacturer. I bet that they can give you a used value.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

The guys at forestryforum.com would probably have a good idea of its value. You could look at sawmill exchange and see if they have any of the same model for sale. Mills prices vary, a friend of mine bought a Timberking 1600 for 7500. It had sat for a while, and would not run when it was sold, but didn't take long to get running. New battery, clean carb, etc. And the Timberking has hydraulics.


----------



## Fungi (Feb 23, 2021)

I would like to add to the question on here, can any of you tell me the The correct belt size to run the saw 2A


----------

